# fishing Sydney



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Is anybody fishing in Sydney this weekend?

Cheers

WIgg


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

I hope so, be good to make the most of it while everyone is at the boatshow!


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

I'll be hiding from the wind on Saturday evening with sbd chasing toothy critters. See viewtopic.php?f=11&t=9259


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

I went to the boat show.
Some good bargains at the Shimano stand.
I was all set to buy a new rod and reel until the wife caught me and kicked me out of the show.
BUGGER
the wind and tides dont look good.
Not sure if I will bother fishihing.
We have our last game of baseball before the finals
Sunday is our monthly surfing comp.
West winds low swell and no current.
Good thing the moon is on the way out.

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Yeah I got a Backbone Elite 66 Jig-spin rod for $60, hard to go wrong at that price!

That night fish is looking ok..


----------

